

Skyhook Bitcoin ATM: $1000, 1-3 week shipping, open source - kyledrake
http://projectskyhook.com

======
ewest
This is great! I think it would be useful to provide more details about this.
Perhaps include a 360 degree view (rotate); a view of the administrator's
interface; sample report/audit report; details about connectivity.

